
Show HN: I've built an ATS that reduces unqualified applications - micael_dias
https://www.mropus.com
======
micael_dias
Hi guys, I've developed Mr. Opus in the last few years (with big breaks in
between) but I feel it's now in a good place to see the world.

Features:

\- smart job requirements that include work experience based on field,
education qualifications, languages spoken and country of residence. If the
applicant doesn't meet one, he can't apply.

\- digital profiles so you won't have to deal with CVs anymore

There's quite a few features I want to add in the future but for the time
being, give it a try and let me know what you think! The first job opening is
free.

